# Red on Red....



## stev (Jan 25, 2011)

c&c welcome

1



Honda CBR 600RR &amp; Accord CL1  by Steven-Li, on Flickr

2



2000 Honda Accord Euro R CL1 by Steven-Li, on Flickr

3



2005 Honda CBR600RR by Steven-Li, on Flickr

4



2005 Honda CBR600RR by Steven-Li, on Flickr

5



Honda Accord CL1 &amp; CBR 600RR by Steven-Li, on Flickr


----------



## stev (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2011)

They're a good start, but I would like to see some less distracting backgrounds (#1:  Clone out the two street lights, #3, more separation from the fence would have been good) and better lighting.  The black details are getting lost, esp. on the motorcycle in 1 and 3.  Maybe consider putting a couple of remote strobes inside the car and popping them on minimum power to get a little interior detail as well?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 28, 2011)

Those are good suggestions! 

I think your shots are really good, except for the last one which doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## stev (Jan 28, 2011)

tirediron said:


> They're a good start, but I would like to see some less distracting backgrounds (#1:  Clone out the two street lights, #3, more separation from the fence would have been good) and better lighting.  The black details are getting lost, esp. on the motorcycle in 1 and 3.  Maybe consider putting a couple of remote strobes inside the car and popping them on minimum power to get a little interior detail as well?



Thanks for that. will try putting some strobes in the car next time


----------



## dandaman15 (Jan 29, 2011)

In shot number 2, how did you get the car all lit up perfect but have it seem like there is no background? What kind of lighting are you using, and is that why you get that effect? I love the way that shot looks.


----------



## stev (Jan 30, 2011)

You just have to lit up the car and everything else thats not lit up will ne black. 

Hope this pic explands alittle



set up shot by Steven-Li, on Flickr


----------

